# tai shtik



## blondlebanese (Oct 3, 2015)

sittin around inhaleing my meds and wonderin about tai stick.  ive smoked it but, what was it?  I read that it was bud dipped in hash oil then rolled in kief.  I make enough bho to know that dipping in hashoil is not what they did.  I remember what tai stick looked like.  I read a post someone made canna butter.  maybe dipped in something that would penetrate the bud.  hash  oil will penetrate but it takes flame and there is a fine line between it melting and the bud tasting burnt.  and even then the soaking in is very minimal.  more a hard shell coating.  its to time consumeing to sell in large quanity unless you have nothing else to do...  ok,  maybe it could work.  what is tai stick?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 3, 2015)

I had a bit of Thai stick back in the day.  This was many many years ago--probably in the late 70s.  It was basically just really high quality sensi bud wrapped around a stick/stem and secured with some kind of string or plant fiber.  I remember it as being great quality and seedless....back when a lot of cannabis was still seeded.  I am quite sure that none I smoked was dipped in hash oil.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Oct 3, 2015)

blondlebanese said:


> sittin around inhaleing my meds and wonderin about tai stick. ive smoked it but, what was it? I read that it was bud dipped in hash oil then rolled in kief. I make enough bho to know that dipping in hashoil is not what they did. I remember what tai stick looked like. I read a post someone made canna butter. maybe dipped in something that would penetrate the bud. hash oil will penetrate but it takes flame and there is a fine line between it melting and the bud tasting burnt. and even then the soaking in is very minimal. more a hard shell coating. its to time consumeing to sell in large quanity unless you have nothing else to do... ok, maybe it could work. what is tai stick?


 

I personally wouldn't dip my bud in my canna-oil I don't know what it would do. Honestly


----------



## umbra (Oct 3, 2015)

No Thai stick was supposed to be dipped in opium, and none of it was true. Snowhigh has bred the thai stick strains and released some beans. Pricey and hard to find. I know people in Thailand, and I have a hard time finding some of the things I want.


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Oct 3, 2015)

Your thinking of moon rocks blonde


----------



## tcbud (Oct 3, 2015)

umbra said:


> No Thai stick was supposed to be dipped in opium, and none of it was true. Snowhigh has bred the thai stick strains and released some beans. Pricey and hard to find. I know people in Thailand, and I have a hard time finding some of the things I want.


I also remember the Thai stick of the seventies. There was opium involved, totally agree umbra.  Then came the larger Buddah sticks, good but not up to the Thai stick high. Ah, the high was legendary.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 3, 2015)

I don't know from personal experience but I read an article once that said Tai stick is a landrace strain from Thailand that is very old and very potent. Like THG said, it was/is hand wrapped around the stem sort of like the way Cubans hand roll Cuban cigars. It is my understanding that it is a Thailand law that its not allowed to be exported, which is why it is very hard to find.


----------



## hippy59 (Oct 3, 2015)

I was lucky enough back in the late 70s to visit Thialand while in the Navy, and got about 25 sticks of it for something like 50 cents. I was a very happy sailor for some time after that visit. lol. would LOVE to get some seed stock of it and even mauwe wowy would be great. the real stuff. I was stationed in pearl harbor.


----------



## Gooch (Oct 3, 2015)

I would love to see the old strains grown using the techniques of today, to maximize potency. Does anyone have lins to seedbanks that carry older strains?


----------



## blondlebanese (Oct 4, 2015)

so it remains a mystery


----------



## Gooch (Oct 4, 2015)

the problem is we done know who coined the phrase or what its context was/is. Some have posted what urban dictionary says, some posted what wiki says, some posted personal understandings and it could technically be all of them


----------



## umbra (Oct 4, 2015)

SnowHigh's Vietnamese laughing grass and golden thai best represent what was in the old thai stick.
http://www.firestax.com/index.php/jaws-gear/product/388-golden-thai
http://www.firestax.com/index.php/snowhigh-seeds/product/601-vietnamese-laughing-grass


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 4, 2015)

blondlebanese said:


> so it remains a mystery


 
Well, I know what it was back in the 70s--pretty much like hush explained.  I do not really know what the term has evolved to mean.  Back then, few people were growing sensi bud, so just not having seeds was a huge thing.  Knew a guy who used to say that a lot of his "stuff" crossed the ocean in a diplomatic pouch...I remember some great Lebanese hash he had one time....


----------



## tcbud (Oct 4, 2015)

With potency up now compared to the seventies (when seedless growing techniques were new and smoking that seedless sens then.) it sure seemed like some of the smoke back then was more potent than now. Key word there is seemed. Have I become jaded by smoking such good smoke? Or is it a memory that has blossomed in my mind as time has flown by? That first Sensi was amazing, green bud with red hairs, still on the stem. The trimmers back then must have been in heaven. Funny, here the prices have not changed at all either in all these years, small retail prices that is.

So, do your memories tell you the smoke was better back then in the days of Thai stick, Panama Red, Maui  Wowie? A Sunday question.


----------



## umbra (Oct 4, 2015)

I have modern versions of all of those and they are much better yielders


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 4, 2015)

tcbud said:


> With potency up now compared to the seventies (when seedless growing techniques were new and smoking that seedless sens then.) it sure seemed like some of the smoke back then was more potent than now. Key word there is seemed. Have I become jaded by smoking such good smoke? Or is it a memory that has blossomed in my mind as time has flown by? That first Sensi was amazing, green bud with red hairs, still on the stem. The trimmers back then must have been in heaven. Funny, here the prices have not changed at all either in all these years, small retail prices that is.
> 
> So, do your memories tell you the smoke was better back then in the days of Thai stick, Panama Red, Maui Wowie? A Sunday question.


 
Bud now is far better, IMO.  I remember us going through a lot of bud to get properly stoned back when ounces were called lids and cost $10 or so.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 5, 2015)

I agree bud is better now. It just seems the memory of it, the memory of being so high. I guess it was new then, to me, that may be part of the memory. And prices, I was talking about sens prices, when it first was grown here. It has not changed really that much.

Hope y'all had a nice Sunday.


----------



## ziggyross (Oct 5, 2015)

My understanding of  tai stick was that the stick was tied to the bud during growing to irritate the bud into producing more resin. Not sure if this is correct but that's what I thought.


----------



## umbra (Oct 5, 2015)

Ha ha...No it is not correct...not even close.


----------



## hippy59 (Oct 5, 2015)

ya I agree its much better today.

however, I still remember sitting around with friends in ohio and smoking several 2 and a half joint bowl fulls to get a proper high, then enlisting and getting stationed in Hawaii. a friend and myself, the first night, went to wakiki and found a nice quarter sized maui wowi bud for 45 dollars. we went back to the barracks and we smoked that whole bud in one sitting. the next day we went down to bravo pier and tossed that sucker in the harbor and we both learned what GOOD weed was. never bought another bowl since. it was a very good leason learned. until then I don't think I actually grew up! lol.


----------

